# Canon i560 printer - head problems - temp solution?



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

Hi folks,

I'm getting the dreaded 1430 error message indicating a problem with my printer head. I've removed and re-installed it a couple of times - done what the manual suggests to no avail. Canon indicates a new head is $60.00 + taxes. A new comparable printer is $80.00 and up so I guess that's the direction I'm headed but in the meantime...

Has anyone here sucessfully revived a print head? It's currently sitting in a small jar of alcohol and I'm thinking of throwwing the head away and drinking the alcohol  

Up until today I've loved the printer.... I'd buy Canon again... I think


----------



## gizmo321 (Oct 27, 2006)

I've had the same problem with my canon. Unfortunately, mine occured after less than 1 year of service but canon refused their warranty since I wasn't using their ink tanks. 

So i went out and bought another printer...non-canon...with none of that ink-holding printer head bunout nonsense....


----------



## macguy.nielsen (Sep 18, 2004)

Greenman, when was the last time you printed with your printer? The issue with some of the Canon printers is that they have printer heads built into the system and all you replace is an ink tank so if you don't use it often the head will dry up and basically die. 

Unfortantely the printer heads are not easy to be replaced and a Canon Tech would be required to do it. 

Canon's are great printers, but when you don't use it for extended periods of time it won't work great. Just make sure you either printer every week or make sure the cartridges have heads built into them.

I hope that helped.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

Thanks guys

I hadn't used the printer for a couple of weeks... used to use it more but haven't had to print much of late.

The heads are built into a small plastic tray which is easy to remove and replace though obviously not cheap. I had the head sitting in alcohol over night and I'll try it once more before I give in and buy another printer.

I've been looking at the iP4300 - cheapest I've seen is $129.99 at Future Shop. It looks like a good one - separate ink tanks and can print on CD/DVD's. The thing I like most about the Canon's is they're quiet. My father-in-law had a couple of Epson's and they make a lot more clatter than the Canon's.

Cheers!


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Buying ink for printer is always an annoying task. I hate spending more for a set of tanks than it would cost for another printer. 

In my case, I paid a bit over $400 for the printer (Canon S900) so $100 for a set of tanks isn't bad. I would hate to buy a cheapy $79 printer only to find the that inks cost even more.

BTW - I have left my printer for much more than two weeks and only occasionally have I had a tank problem.


----------



## kevkwas (Feb 24, 2004)

Greenman said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm getting the dreaded 1430 error message indicating a problem with my printer head. I've removed and re-installed it a couple of times - done what the manual suggests to no avail. Canon indicates a new head is $60.00 + taxes. A new comparable printer is $80.00 and up so I guess that's the direction I'm headed but in the meantime...
> 
> ...


Try ebay, I bought one for $20.00 for my i960 Canon works great.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Canon-PrintHead-...ryZ51328QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

